# You don't Need teeth to eat our meat at Jim-Denny's



## glued2it (Oct 9, 2007)

Some of you may have seen this before.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

Good one


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh My


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 9, 2007)

OKay then ...


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2007)

wow


d8de


----------



## glued2it (Jun 7, 2008)

This is an REALLY old thread but it come up today, So I figured I'd bump it since it's been long lost in the catacombs for some time now.


----------

